# Flyover



## limr (Jul 1, 2015)

Gull by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2015)

I like the architecture.


----------



## limr (Jul 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> I like the architecture.



That's what caught my eye in the first place. Then these pesky birds kept flying overhead


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice, but I'd suggest tracking down the architect who put a circular window in one and a half-circle in the other wing, and string him up by his thumbs!


----------



## terri (Jul 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nice, but I'd suggest tracking down the architect who put a circular window in one and a half-circle in the other wing, and string him up by his thumbs!



Symmetry!    We must have symmetry!           For that matter, the window sizes don't match, either!   

For me, the overall composition of the rooftops is what matters here, and they are framed perfectly.    The gull swooping in between them makes the shot.    Nice one, Lenny!


----------



## timor (Jul 1, 2015)

Speaking about luck ! This is a "decisive moment" even HCB wouldn't be able to predict.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nice, but I'd suggest tracking down the architect who put a circular window in one and a half-circle in the other wing, and string him up by his thumbs!


I, on the other hand would like to congratulate him.  What little of the building I can see in the photograph is very interesting and appears to be very well designed.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 2, 2015)

love this!

love the window, love the bird and its shadow  on the roof


----------



## KenC (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree about the shadow.  It's a nice surprise that I think makes this work.

This looks like it might be a development where people who bought before it was built got to choose options, e.g., type of window, enclosed porch, size of some windows, etc.  This makes it more interesting than a cookie-cutter assembly of identical houses.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 2, 2015)

I like it, windows and all.


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you all, kind folks 



tirediron said:


> Nice, but I'd suggest tracking down the architect who put a circular window in one and a half-circle in the other wing, and string him up by his thumbs!



How did I know that was going to bother you? 



terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but I'd suggest tracking down the architect who put a circular window in one and a half-circle in the other wing, and string him up by his thumbs!
> ...



Thanks, Terri!
To be honest, I'm not the biggest fan of symmetry. What I like best is balance without things being perfectly symmetrical, so I knew I had to have this shot. I felt the differences did balance each other.



timor said:


> Speaking about luck ! This is a "decisive moment" even HCB wouldn't be able to predict.



Thanks! Though it *was* right near the water...and a working port...with fishermen throwing out fish bits to the birds all the time...so it wasn't exactly hard to figure out that a bird was going to show up before too long 



mmaria said:


> love this!
> 
> love the window, love the bird and its shadow  on the roof



Thanks, darlin! I took a few of these and they came out nicely, but the shadow in this one really  gives this one the edge.



KenC said:


> I agree about the shadow.  It's a nice surprise that I think makes this work.
> 
> This looks like it might be a development where people who bought before it was built got to choose options, e.g., type of window, enclosed porch, size of some windows, etc.  This makes it more interesting than a cookie-cutter assembly of identical houses.



Yeah, it's possible. It's in the area of the old port that's been gentrified, and they look a lot newer than (but still compatible with) the surrounding buildings.



Gary A. said:


> I like it, windows and all.



Gracias, Tio


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2015)

limr said:


> Thanks, Terri!
> To be honest, I'm not the biggest fan of symmetry. What I like best is balance without things being perfectly symmetrical, so I knew I had to have this shot. I felt the differences did balance each other.



And I agree with you completely.       Just to be clear, my little rant about symmetry was for John's benefit.  hee hee


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 2, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2015)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Terri!
> ...



Yeah, I figured 



vintagesnaps said:


> Very cool.



Thanks, Sharon!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2015)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Terri!
> ...


   Consider yourself lucky I don't know where you park!


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

limr said:


> To be honest, I'm not the biggest fan of symmetry. What I like best is balance without things being perfectly symmetrical, so I knew I had to have this shot. I felt the differences did balance each other.


Caution! You are about to enter the Architecture Appreciation Zone.  

Please fasten your seat belt.

Symmetry does not need to be slavish to work well, as this example has shown.

The architect for this building has given us art.


----------

